# my son's first pig



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

its kinda old, its from thanksgiving but i just got the film developed and i remembered just how much of a beauty this thing was. i'm suprised disposable cameras can take such quality photos.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Nice fish, what did he catch it on?


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

good ol' white spinnerbait.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice fish! :beer: What state?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Very cool. Did you happen to weigh or measure it?


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

the state was north carolina, it was caught in a farm pond. i htink it was 23 inches and 5 3/4 pounds, but a replica is up on my sons wall right now.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great picture. A nice bucketmouth too.


----------

